# Happy 3rd Birthday Milo!!!



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't believe our oldest Chi "baby" is 3yo. Seems just like yesterday we went Chi crazy! haha


Mi-Mi with his littermates around 6wks...









First day we brought him home at 18wks...what a chunkamunk he was!









Our duo...with Ivy.









5mo...









Around 8mo...


















1yo...









2yo...









Today at 3yo...










Lazy as always... 










And since he's technically daddy's boy--dad requested a pic of Mi-Mi with his "friends". haha


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, the puppy pic is sooo sweet! I love seeing pics as they are growing up. Love the bow pic and the one on the rock especially, just beautiful! 

Happy 3rd Birthday, sweet Milo!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet Milo!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawwww Happy bday handsome Milo xxx
he was the cutest chi puppy i can see why he stole your heart  love the second last pic


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Milo! I cant believe that is him as a puppy, he has really changed! I have to admit, Milo is my favorite MChi, love those ears  The 2 yr pic is so great, I may have to copy that idea.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a wonderful group of pictures! Happy B-day Milo!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Milo!!! Hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Milo! 
You just get better with age. Mwah!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lovely photos happy birthday!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww!!! 
My favorite boy with the "crooked" nose :lol: love him :love2:
Happy third birthday Milo!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILO!!!

I LOVE the picture of him with his litermates....so cute  Milo is such a cutie...as always...and he looks amazing. How much is he weighing now? Any special treats today for the birthday boy?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy birthday milo xxxxx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet MILO!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mi-Mi says "fanks" to eberyone! 

Kristy, he only had a slight OD of marshmellows. I never give them marshmellows but didn't have any treats when we did pics so that's what I used. He got extra through out the day. :lol: Oh & I haven't weighed him in the last couple weeks but last I checked he was just over 8lbs. He was getting a bit too skinny for a bit (under 8lbs) so I had to adjust his intake which totally didn't hurt his feelings at all. Now he's getting almost as much food as Matilda (almost 5oz of raw a day) who is smaller but has a higher metabolism. He's looking perfect as far as body condition goes so that's what makes me happiest. He looks SO much healthier & younger w/o the extra weight...


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> Mi-Mi says "fanks" to eberyone!
> 
> Kristy, he only had a slight OD of marshmellows. I never give them marshmellows but didn't have any treats when we did pics so that's what I used. He got extra through out the day. :lol: Oh & I haven't weighed him in the last couple weeks but last I checked he was just over 8lbs. He was getting a bit too skinny for a bit (under 8lbs) so I had to adjust his intake which totally didn't hurt his feelings at all. Now he's getting almost as much food as Matilda (almost 5oz of raw a day) who is smaller but has a higher metabolism. He's looking perfect as far as body condition goes so that's what makes me happiest. He looks SO much healthier & younger w/o the extra weight...


That's awesome!! He looks soo good! I remember him nearly 10 lbs! What a diffence the raw has made. Ive got Mia just under 8 lbs and she looks good. Addy is still weighing right at a bit over 5lbs and Im only giving her 1.5 oz a day. I dont get it


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> That's awesome!! He looks soo good! I remember him nearly 10 lbs! What a diffence the raw has made. Ive got Mia just under 8 lbs and she looks good. Addy is still weighing right at a bit over 5lbs and Im only giving her 1.5 oz a day. I dont get it



Yeah, he was actually just under 11lbs at his highest! Tubby boy he was! :lol: Glad Mia is doing well too. Is Addy still chubby at just over 5lbs? I wish my pups required less. Mine seem to require a lot & the $$$ adds up!! LOL I'm even giving Maxie & Mari between 3-4oz a day and they require the least amount of food but it seems they need it. They're both at good weights & good body conditions.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

happy Birthday Milo, those photo's are beautiful, I had to laugh though as I amadmiring Milo whereas OH is admiring the photo itself and is even mentioning what type of lens is used etc..

I just laughed at how we both looked at the photo's in different ways


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Handsome Xxx


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

happy birthhday lil man...xxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Milo!!
Hope you had fun. x


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

It's kind of amazing how at 6 weeks he already looked so much like he does now. Those ears! They are the best ears ever!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy birthday x


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy birthday Milo You have such great shots


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Milo!


----------

